# udev-200 udevadm settle timeout 50 sec

## mpcww

Since I performed the updrade to systemd and gnome 3.8 I observe a timeout-pause while the system is booting:

(I don't use systemd to boot and prefer open-rc ) .

Furthermore it takes another minute untill the mouse and keyboard strikes are accepted at the display-manager.

```
udevadm settle timeout ... 60 sec 
```

I already tried to circumvent it by setting

/etc/udev/udev.conf 

```

# see udev(7) for details

udev_log="info"

#udev_debug="YES"

udev_settle_timeout="0"

```

which I found in another discussion. But the udev_settle_timeout parameter seems to be ignored.

In the case of booting via systemd instead of openrc,  it seems to boot without a pause, but again at the display manager - in the case of  as systemd   it is gdm - I have to wait at least a minute until mouse and keyboard work as well.

DEVTMP-settings are enabled in the kernel

```

 grep -i DEVTMP .config

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

```

But I second one is not important in my case because I use a initramfs generated by genkernel .

I have installed

```

eix -I -v udev

* sys-fs/udev-init-scripts

     Available versions:  26^t **9999^t

     Installed versions:  Version:   26^t

                          Date:      10:45:49 26.06.2013

     Best versions/slot:  26^t

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org

     Find open bugs:      http://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=sys-fs%2Fudev-init-scripts

     Description:         udev startup scripts for openrc

     License:             GPL-2

* virtual/udev

     Available versions:  200 ~206-r2

     IUSE (all versions): abi_mips_n32 abi_mips_n64 abi_mips_o32 abi_x86_32 abi_x86_64 abi_x86_x32 gudev hwdb introspection keymap +kmod selinux static-libs

     Installed versions:  Version:   200

                          Date:      22:04:19 26.07.2013

                          USE:       gudev hwdb introspection keymap kmod -selinux -static-libs

     Best versions/slot:  200

     Find open bugs:      http://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=virtual%2Fudev

     Description:         Virtual to select between sys-fs/udev and sys-fs/eudev

arthur linux # eix -Iv openrc

* sys-apps/openrc

     Available versions:  0.11.8 [M]~0.12 **9999

     IUSE (all versions): debug elibc_glibc kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux ncurses +netifrc newnet pam prefix selinux static-libs tools unicode

     Installed versions:  Version:   0.11.8

                          Date:      21:58:38 26.07.2013

                          USE:       elibc_glibc kernel_linux ncurses pam unicode -debug -kernel_FreeBSD -newnet -prefix -selinux -static-libs

     Best versions/slot:  0.11.8

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/openrc/

     Find open bugs:      http://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=sys-apps%2Fopenrc

     Description:         OpenRC manages the services, startup and shutdown of a host

     License:             BSD-2

eix -Iv systemd

* sys-apps/systemd

     Available versions:  201 204 ~206-r3 **9999-r1

     IUSE (all versions): abi_mips_n32 abi_mips_n64 abi_mips_o32 abi_x86_32 abi_x86_64 abi_x86_x32 acl audit cryptsetup doc +filecaps +firmware-loader gcrypt gudev http introspection keymap +kmod lzma openrc pam policykit python python_single_target_python2_7 python_targets_python2_7 qrcode selinux static-libs tcpd test vanilla xattr

     Installed versions:  Version:   204

                          Date:      20:40:27 28.07.2013

                          USE:       acl firmware-loader gudev introspection keymap kmod pam policykit python_single_target_python2_7 python_targets_python2_7 tcpd -audit -cryptsetup -doc -gcrypt -http -lzma -openrc -python -qrcode -selinux -static-libs -test -vanilla -xattr

     Best versions/slot:  204

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd

     Find open bugs:      http://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=sys-apps%2Fsystemd

     Description:         System and service manager for Linux

     License:             GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 MIT

```

The treatment of firmware by the kernel is configured:

```

grep -i FIRMWA .config

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# Altera FPGA firmware download module

# CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# Firmware Drivers

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_GOOGLE_FIRMWARE is not set

```

Any hints what could cause a problem in my case ?

----------

## mpcww

I forgot  to say that  gnome-3.8 doesn't recognize  plugdev activies any more, since I switched to the systemd integrated udev:

Inserting sdcards, cdroms usb-sticks doesn't trigger a  dialogue, which action should be taken, nor is there a symbol of mounted  removable media any more.

The user is in the groups 

```

disk  floppy audio cdrom video cdrw users pcscd    plugdev scanner     cyberjack ...

```

I suppose something went really wrong with the change to the udevd :

```

[   12.209609] systemd-udevd[16613]: starting version 204

```

----------

## mpcww

Using systemd now there is no udevadm timeout message any more.

Nevetheless, the gdm display manager doesn't accept keyboard after a minute or more.

I tried to filter out the errors of the systemd journal :

```

-- Logs begin at So 2013-08-04 16:45:11 CEST, end at Mi 2013-08-21 15:05:39 CEST. --

Aug 21 13:23:02 arthur kernel: drm/i810 does not support SMP

Aug 21 13:23:02 arthur kernel: EXT2-fs (sdb6): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

Aug 21 13:23:02 arthur kernel: EXT4-fs (sdb6): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

Aug 21 13:23:02 arthur systemd-modules-load[16610]: Failed to find module 'dvt_ttpci'

Aug 21 13:23:03 arthur systemd[1]: Failed to start Load Kernel Modules.

Aug 21 13:23:09 arthur NetworkManager[17666]: claim_connection: assertion `nm_connection_get_path (NM_CONNECTION (connection)) == NULL' failed

Aug 21 13:23:09 arthur NetworkManager[17666]: claim_connection: assertion `nm_connection_get_path (NM_CONNECTION (connection)) == NULL' failed

Aug 21 13:23:09 arthur NetworkManager[17666]: claim_connection: assertion `nm_connection_get_path (NM_CONNECTION (connection)) == NULL' failed

Aug 21 13:23:12 arthur kernel: usb 1-6: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Aug 21 13:23:12 arthur dhcpcd[17800]: eth0: sendmsg: Cannot assign requested address

Aug 21 13:23:21 arthur pulseaudio[17943]: [pulseaudio] bluetooth-util.c: org.bluez.Manager.ListAdapters() failed: org.freedesktop.systemd1.LoadFailed: Unit dbus-org.bluez.service failed to load: No such file or 

Aug 21 13:23:21 arthur pulseaudio[17955]: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.

Aug 21 13:23:27 arthur kernel: usb 1-6: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Aug 21 13:23:35 arthur systemd-udevd[17398]: worker [17403] /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1 timeout; kill it

Aug 21 13:23:35 arthur systemd-udevd[17398]: seq 1395 '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1' killed

Aug 21 13:23:42 arthur kernel: usb 1-6: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Aug 21 13:23:58 arthur kernel: usb 1-6: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Aug 21 13:24:05 arthur systemd-udevd[17398]: worker [17401] /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-3 timeout; kill it

Aug 21 13:24:05 arthur systemd-udevd[17398]: seq 1397 '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-3' killed

Aug 21 13:24:08 arthur kernel: usb 1-6: device not accepting address 6, error -110

Aug 21 13:24:19 arthur kernel: usb 1-6: device not accepting address 7, error -110

Aug 21 13:24:19 arthur kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 6

Aug 21 13:24:19 arthur systemd-udevd[17398]: worker [17401] terminated by signal 9 (Killed)

Aug 21 13:24:19 arthur systemd-udevd[17398]: worker [17403] terminated by signal 9 (Killed)

Aug 21 13:24:20 arthur systemd[18051]: Failed at step EXEC spawning /etc/udev/configure-printer: No such file or directory

-- Subject: Process /etc/udev/configure-printer could not be executed

-- Defined-By: systemd

-- Support: http://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/systemd-devel

-- Documentation: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/catalog/641257651c1b4ec9a8624d7a40a9e1e7

-- 

-- The process /etc/udev/configure-printer could not be executed and failed.

-- 

-- The error number returned while executing this process is 2.

Aug 21 13:24:20 arthur kernel: sd 6:0:0:1: [sdf] No Caching mode page present

Aug 21 13:24:20 arthur kernel: sd 6:0:0:1: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

Aug 21 13:24:20 arthur kernel: sd 6:0:0:1: [sdf] No Caching mode page present

Aug 21 13:24:20 arthur kernel: sd 6:0:0:1: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

Aug 21 13:24:20 arthur kernel: sd 6:0:0:1: [sdf] No Caching mode page present

Aug 21 13:24:20 arthur kernel: sd 6:0:0:1: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

Aug 21 13:24:35 arthur kernel: usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Aug 21 13:24:50 arthur kernel: usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Aug 21 13:25:06 arthur kernel: usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Aug 21 13:25:21 arthur kernel: usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Aug 21 13:25:32 arthur kernel: usb 5-2: device not accepting address 4, error -110

Aug 21 13:25:42 arthur kernel: usb 5-2: device not accepting address 5, error -110

Aug 21 13:25:42 arthur kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

Aug 21 13:25:51 arthur gnome-keyring-daemon[18179]: Gck: gck_module_new: assertion `funcs != NULL' failed

Aug 21 13:25:51 arthur gnome-keyring-daemon[18179]: module_instances: assertion `module' failed

Aug 21 13:25:51 arthur gnome-keyring-daemon[18179]: egg_error_message: assertion `error' failed

Aug 21 13:25:51 arthur gnome-keyring-daemon[18179]: lookup_login_keyring: assertion `GCK_IS_SESSION (session)' failed

Aug 21 13:25:51 arthur gnome-keyring-daemon[18179]: create_credential: assertion `GCK_IS_SESSION (session)' failed

Aug 21 13:25:51 arthur gnome-keyring-daemon[18179]: egg_error_message: assertion `error' failed

Aug 21 13:25:51 arthur gdm-password][18172]: gkr-pam: the password for the login keyring was invalid.

Aug 21 13:30:59 arthur pulseaudio[32761]: [pulseaudio] bluetooth-util.c: org.bluez.Manager.ListAdapters() failed: org.freedesktop.systemd1.LoadFailed: Unit dbus-org.bluez.service failed to load: No such file or 

Aug 21 13:31:04 arthur pulseaudio[530]: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.

Aug 21 13:31:59 arthur su[2490]: pam_authenticate: Authentication failure

```

The type with the module "dvt_ttpci" is already done.

I wonder if the Network-Manager messages are responsible for the timeout ?

----------

## mpcww

 *mpcww wrote:*   

> I forgot  to say that  gnome-3.8 doesn't recognize  plugdev activies any more, since I switched to the systemd integrated udev:
> 
> Inserting sdcards, cdroms usb-sticks doesn't trigger a  dialogue, which action should be taken, nor is there a symbol of mounted  removable media any more.
> 
> 

 

This issue was solved by a "emerge -e world"

----------

## mpcww

 *mpcww wrote:*   

>  *mpcww wrote:*   I forgot  to say that  gnome-3.8 doesn't recognize  plugdev activies any more, since I switched to the systemd integrated udev:
> 
> Inserting sdcards, cdroms usb-sticks doesn't trigger a  dialogue, which action should be taken, nor is there a symbol of mounted  removable media any more.
> 
>  
> ...

 

To be more precise:

It works after booting with systemd. 

It doesn't after booting with openrc.

I suppose it doesn't work with openrc any more because udev is integrated into systemd.

Neverteheless in both cases I still experience long inactivity of keyboard and mouse events.

----------

